# u r like family!



## shellbellc (Nov 28, 2007)

Just got a phone call from my 13 year old, got his first doe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  He bagged a button buck last year.  My husband was with him, so the first people I thought to tell was SMF people!!  I think we're growing on each other! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I'll be skimming the venison recipes!  I really want to try the venison sticks, maybe I'll venture into the venison bacon realm...decisions, decisions!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

That's awesome Shell... that's gotta make you rilly proud!


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 28, 2007)

ohhhh smoked venison hammmmm mm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds good!!  I have many options actually!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 28, 2007)

That's great news Shellbell! Congratulations to your son!


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 28, 2007)

Looking For Ideas For My Coworkers..time And Temps..prep Etc....i Do Not Hunt Myself But Got Alot Of Buds With Deer .fact 1 Bud Has 3 Ready For Process..like To Throw Him A Thing Or 2..show And Tell Time..mike


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 28, 2007)

One thing we definitely do is smoke the ribs...


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

I do the same thing!! Congrats to your son!!


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 28, 2007)

he'll be hooked for life. lucky for you ,you'll have veny every year.


----------



## dingle (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats to your son, Shell! High fives for both him and your husband. Gettin a deer is something pretty special and will always be remembered.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats !! That day will be one remembered for the rest of the youngster's life.... I remember the first one i got.... shaking like a leaf.....
I'm 36 now and save a few vacation days every year for the season...
Just picked mine up this evening.... 6 big grocery bags full from the three i shot Saturday...... cant wait til Sunday....  would cook some Saturday.... But season is still in....


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats to you boys Shell! 
Venison makes really good sausage and jerky too!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 29, 2007)

Shell, Congrats to you son and to you in advance to the future smokin that will be done on that deer.


----------



## goat (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats to your son ShellBell.  That hunting, fishing, trotlining, and trolling will keep that youngster out of trouble.


----------



## wilson (Nov 29, 2007)

Pass on my Congrats to him Shell. Thats Great!!!! enjoy the venison


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  Instead of visions of sugar plums, I have visions of sausage, jerky, a roast, a ham, and rib!!


----------

